
Rlwrap: A Readline Wrapper - mpweiher
https://github.com/hanslub42/rlwrap
======
pull_my_finger
Well it's not new or anything, I don't know what the catalyst for the post is.
That said - it IS very handy. I use a lot it with the LuaJIT repl to allow for
navigating previous commands with the up arrow/editing the current line etc.

